# Local Goat owners?



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Was wondering if there are any Goat owners that live near Martinsburg,W.V. that meet from time to time?I'm trying to catch a glimpse of other colored GTOs other than Torrid Red and Black.

I know they have car shows in Hagerstown,MD and a few guys go from time to time,but would like to see IMB and Spice Red if possible.Any IBM or SRM owners on this board go to the Hagerstown meets or any other near my location?Thanks!


----------



## 2006BlueGoat (Jun 3, 2008)

I have an '06 A4 IBM and would love to attend some gatherings/meets. Any place that kind of info is posted? I'm in suburban Richmond, VA.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

2006BlueGoat said:


> I have an '06 A4 IBM and would love to attend some gatherings/meets. Any place that kind of info is posted? I'm in suburban Richmond, VA.


Here's a link that was given to me by a member.................

Page Title


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

2006bluegoat,

Checkout LS1GTO.COM in the middle atlantic section.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

SANDU002 said:


> 2006bluegoat,
> 
> Checkout LS1GTO.COM in the middle atlantic section.


Bill.... what, you left out robsgto.... who should also check out Homepage | Capitol City GTOs and I believe this is his thread on ls1;

LS1GTO.com Forums - Hagerstown,MD Cruise In

06bluegoat.... in addition to the mid-atlantic section of ls1 check out Home who represent the Richmond VA area goats.


----------



## thedak (Sep 27, 2006)

I have been to the Hagerstown Cruise twice.

I have never seen another GTO there besides mine.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

thedak said:


> I have been to the Hagerstown Cruise twice.
> 
> I have never seen another GTO there besides mine.


Matt,
A fine example your goat makes!!!! Hoggin up all the damn show wins with that sweet BOM...lol, everyone else probally ran away when they heard your GTO coming.

Red.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

thedak said:


> I have been to the Hagerstown Cruise twice.
> 
> I have never seen another GTO there besides mine.


I've been to 2,of course I don't own a GTO yet.I go there in hopes of seeing some,but there are never any there which surprised me.You'd think GTO owners would want to showcase their badass rides at events like this.I'll be glad to represent when I do finally get one.

I have only seen 2 on different occasions,but they weren't actually there for the cruise in,just shopping at the mall.
Are you planning to go to any in the near future?It's at the Long Meadow Shopping Center this Saturday.I have never seen a BOM Goat before.


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Matt,
> A fine example your goat makes!!!! Hoggin up all the damn show wins with that sweet BOM...lol, everyone else probally ran away when they heard your GTO coming.
> 
> Red.


yep the daks car is pretty hot


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

FASTKNIGHT05 said:


> yep the daks car is pretty hot


Amen brother... I was rollin behind him thru Carlisle on the way to the fair grounds. His cam exhaust note was reverbing thru my goat providing me with a SEG the whole way across town!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Hey Red..

Some of us from the club are headed to King pontiac on Oct. 5 (weather permitting). I will be emailing Jason with a head count closer to the time.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Hey Red..
> 
> Some of us from the club are headed to King pontiac on Oct. 5 (weather permitting). I will be emailing Jason with a head count closer to the time.


Cool!!! 

Anyone going to make the BBQ Brian set up for the 19th?

LS1GTO.com Forums - Patapsco '08 -- 3rd annual BBQ, bigger and beter


----------



## thedak (Sep 27, 2006)

In for King Pontiac on the 5th.

I am off that weekend


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Cool!!!
> 
> Anyone going to make the BBQ Brian set up for the 19th?
> 
> LS1GTO.com Forums - Patapsco '08 -- 3rd annual BBQ, bigger and beter


That is the day nominations for club officers for 2009 will be selected at our meeting. I believe Brian over looked that date when he organized the picnic. I brought this to his attention but it's too late to change the date. I don't know if anyone else from our club is going, I haven't heard anything. I had emailed Jason telling him this right after the Sonic run when I checked our calendar.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

thedak said:


> In for King Pontiac on the 5th.
> 
> I am off that weekend


Looking forward to seeing you there.... I'll post it on the LS1 thread I started in the mid-atlantic section so Javan (Jason) and Bill know the #1 BOM will be in attendance.... and to stir the pot.



GTO JUDGE said:


> That is the day nominations for club officers for 2009 will be selected at our meeting. I believe Brian over looked that date when he organized the picnic. I brought this to his attention but it's too late to change the date. I don't know if anyone else from our club is going, I haven't heard anything. I had emailed Jason telling him this right after the Sonic run when I checked our calendar.


That's 2 years in a row..... WTF? I hope a few guys can make it down, he was the only one from PA last year and its supposed to be a PA/MD/VA GTG. But, scheduling snafu's happen....


----------

